# Ghost snakes



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Am i right in thinking that Ghost (in any snake) is a hypo anery/axanthic? I have never heard of a hypo corn snake - what is the 'common' name for hypo in corns? Just trying to figure out if i could make some ghost KSBs! That'd be mad!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Am i right in thinking that Ghost (in any snake) is a hypo anery/axanthic? I have never heard of a hypo corn snake - what is the 'common' name for hypo in corns? Just trying to figure out if i could make some ghost KSBs! That'd be mad!


There are hypo corn snakes i jsut dont think many people bother with them? We've got a crimson, which i think people call a red hypo lol. Ghost is hypo anery xx


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> There are hypo corn snakes i jsut dont think many people bother with them? We've got a crimson, which i think people call a red hypo lol. Ghost is hypo anery xx


 
Awesome, all i need to know know is if the little guy I've got is hypo, or just an unusual normal. either way he is also 100% het albino.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Mujician said:


> Am i right in thinking that Ghost (in any snake) is a hypo anery/axanthic? I have never heard of a hypo corn snake - what is the 'common' name for hypo in corns? Just trying to figure out if i could make some ghost KSBs! That'd be mad!


Common name for Hypo in corn snakes is Hypo - and a lot of the combinations made using hypo are actually called "Hypo (whatever)" and don't have separate names (like "Hypo Lavender" or "Hypo Bloodred"). Ghost and Phantom are the only ones I can think of offhand that do have separate names for the combination morph.

And "Ghost" in royal pythons is NOT hypo anery/axanthic - it's just plain hypo (as in "Orange Ghost" or "Green Ghost" or "Yellow Ghost" or "Desert Ghost"). "True Ghost" is what you'd need to find in order to get the hypo and axanthic combination.

As for Hypo Axanthic Kenyans, I would bet that hypomelanism does exist in KSBs, but I don't know if anyone's ever ISOLATED it.


----------



## SnakeMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

I personally say he wasnt a hypo but i'm not an expert in Morphs.

SnakeMaster


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> There are hypo corn snakes i jsut dont think many people bother with them? We've got a crimson, which i think people call a red hypo lol. Ghost is hypo anery xx


 
I believe that a 'crimson' is a hypo miami phase corn. Miami phase is the grey background with red saddles i.e. one of the 'wild type' corns such as okeetee, carolina etc.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a hypo corn but is not a great example. In colour they look VERY much like an amel but the key differences are the eyes will not be pink (as it is not a albino) and will have a lack of black pigmentation rather than the total absence of black caused by being albino (sometimes there is a totally no black left but check the scales for the checkered pattern as in amels it is faded) hope it helps


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

hypo is hypo.....................










:2thumb:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

SnakeMaster said:


> I personally say he wasnt a hypo but i'm not an expert in Morphs.
> 
> SnakeMaster


Sorry, but how on earth do you know? You haven't seen my snake to decide whether its a hypo or not have you?


----------

